# Cool- Thank Mr. Trump



## Catavenger

I have some money in a secured benefit retirement account from a former employee.  Honeywell. It went up A LOT.


----------



## JimVT

usually you only hear of the bad stuff


----------



## Ironman

I put money into my 401 each week, and it's looking good! But I'm not selling... I wish the price per share of my stocks would stay low so I can keep buying them at a good price until I sell. I'm in it for the long term.


----------

